# need holster ideas please



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i am looking for a car holster that will work with my beretta px4 strom 9mm and my wife p22,, my pps 9mm ,, i would like something steering column mounted ,, anyone have any ideas ?? i have looked at the magnet , but hate to drill holes in car
it needs to be quick dismount ,, 

thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would first check the state laws involved and your type of carry license you possess.

For example,,would an exposed (plain view) handgun mount be legal?


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i have my CCDW so shouldnt matter no ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What's a CCDW ? Can you mention the state you're from? 
Maybe someone here at the forum will be more informative then I 
pic
:smt1099


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

KY , i was saying i have my concealed carry ,, sorry about that


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

"Open Carry is legal in Kentucky. Not all places listed in the "Places Off Limits" apply to those who are Open Carrying. It is up to you to know what laws apply to you when Open Carrying. When open carrying, be prepared for Police Officers to question you as open carrying firearm gets their attention. See the "RV/Car Carry Without a Permit" section for carrying in a vehicle. "

"RV/Car Carry Without a Permit/License

(8)
A loaded or unloaded firearm or other deadly weapon shall not be deemed concealed on or about the person if it is located in any enclosed container, compartment, or storage space [regularly] installed as original equipment in a motor vehicle by its manufacturer, including but not limited to a glove compartment, center console, or seat pocket, regardless of whether said enclosed container, storage space, or compartment is locked, unlocked, or does not have a locking mechanism. No person or organization, public or private, shall prohibit a person from keeping a loaded or unloaded firearm or ammunition, or both, or other deadly weapon in a vehicle in accordance with the provisions of this subsection. Any attempt by a person or organization, public or private, to violate the provisions of this 
subsection may be the subject of an action for appropriate relief or for damages in a Circuit Court or District Court of competent jurisdiction. This subsection shall not apply to any person prohibited from possessing a firearm pursuant to KRS 527.040."

Hope this helps.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

lilrobo said:


> KY , i was saying i have my concealed carry ,, sorry about that


Here in Kentucky we are issued a CCDW which stands for "Concealed Carry Deadly Weapon" (license). It's good for more than just firearms.


----------



## Cnthompson (Apr 27, 2016)

Here is a site that posted the car holsters that are quite popular here. Nylon and versatile plus holds extra mag.
http://www.gumcreekcustoms.com/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Philco said:


> Here in Kentucky we are issued a CCDW which stands for "Concealed Carry Deadly Weapon" (license). It's good for more than just firearms.


Another reason to like Kentucky! Lol.


----------

